# tank mates for a few buffalo heads?



## cicadidae (May 29, 2012)

My LFS owner tells me that these are very common and not very unusual and certainly NOT pretty but I like them. I watched them on utube and read that they are gentle creatures, mate for life, and have character. They are also listed as good for beginners and their PH requirements are wide (mine are generally about a 7.3 and I struggled to get them higher for my saltwater attempt).

I have read the pros and cons of having area specific tanks and have decided to try for a group of fish who adapt well to my tank and water conditions, who are not aggressive, will get along, and who have personality (emphasis on the personality).

My tank is 90 gallons and has two cannister filters (50 and 110). Sand bed is 3-4 inches deep. Tank has a reef-like system of lace rock caverns etc that I created after reading the FAQ's here. There are three powerheads (from old saltwater days). Two large ones are high and pointed at the front allowing for slower water movement in the rocks to try to simulate the riverine conditions. The small one can go wherever. I have an airstone coming from the middle center of the rocks and seems to be doing a good job oxygenating the water. I am using my old light system consisting of 8 T5s (three blue, one pink, and four regular as well as a few lEDs). No plants yet as I need to find out which fit the needs of the fish selected. Currently the inhabitants are two yellow labs. I am getting 6 small buffaloheads within two weeks. Those who do not find their mates will be rehomed.

So my questions to those of you who understand my love of the buffalohead cichlids, what would you add to this tank? What else has personality without aggression?

Thanks in advance!

Karen


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Karen, it really depends on what you want to do with the tank. My recommendation would be to get rid of the two yellow labs to start. I would also probably stick with just a single pair of the Buffalo Heads, and rehome the others. I would landscape the tank with some large round rocks, driftwood and plenty of plants.

As far as fish to consider, any Pelvicachromis would be a nice addition. The regular kribensis (P. pulcher) is such a fish.

From there I would consider dither fish. A large group of Congo Tetras, perhaps 10-12. I might add in a group of Synodontis nigriventris (upside down catfish), maybe 8-10.

There are other options, but they aren't very common.

If I could find them, I might opt for a Synodontis brichardi as well.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Buffalo Heads are not really peaceful cichlids. my male has even killed a female... but i think they were not pairs in the first place.
they beat the **** out of N.bircardi fighting for caves!
and they can bully peaceful peacocks and haps.
but when it come to mbunas they run away!

they grow pretty fast though! mine male is reaching 4 inch now very big head and thick.
but they are worth the aggression trouble, actually not too extreme aggression and they do well in a malawi tank!


----------



## cicadidae (May 29, 2012)

Lake Malawi fish prefer a PH that is 7.8 - 8.6 while I read that buffalo heads prefer 6.0 - 8.0. What do you do about differing PH needs?
The Congo tetras look great and are a fantastic suggestion. They also need a higher PH. 
Here are the mbunas that I research that are less aggressive, tell me what you think:
lapidochromis mbamba, yellow zebras, pseudotrophus saulosi and socolofi, something called a giant demassoni, cynotilapia afra, and labeotropheus fuelleborni. The giant demassoni is possibly a mythical non existant fish as per internet speculation but if it exists, it would be sweet to have.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cicadidae said:


> Lake Malawi fish prefer a PH that is 7.8 - 8.6 while I read that buffalo heads prefer 6.0 - 8.0. What do you do about differing PH needs?
> The Congo tetras look great and are a fantastic suggestion. They also need a higher PH.
> Here are the mbunas that I research that are less aggressive, tell me what you think:
> lapidochromis mbamba, yellow zebras, pseudotrophus saulosi and socolofi, something called a giant demassoni, cynotilapia afra, and labeotropheus fuelleborni. The giant demassoni is possibly a mythical non existant fish as per internet speculation but if it exists, it would be sweet to have.


I'm not certain where you got the idea that Congo tetras need higher ph. Their natural ph is 6.2-6.8.

I don't recommend the mixing of MOST substrate spawners with Mouthbrooding cichlids. There are of course exceptions, but this isn't one of them. They have completely different territorial needs, and there will be a great deal of conflict because of it.

"Giant demasoni" species profile. -> http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2605


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We set up group of 6 buffalo heads in a 40 breeder and, like you, hoped for a pair at which time we would rehome the remaining 4. Theses fish are real charmers in their own way. Initially we added lemon tetras as dither fish. Once we noticed babies "swimming" around (rather hopping around) we removed the lemon tetras for fear they would harm the little fellers. The tetras did, however draw the buffalo heads out of their hiding places with much frequency, hence were good dithers. We haven't seen any aggression even with pairs formed.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello

i keep the PH at 7.8-8 and it works good for both blockheads, malawis and victorians. :thumb:



cicadidae said:


> Lake Malawi fish prefer a PH that is 7.8 - 8.6 while I read that buffalo heads prefer 6.0 - 8.0. What do you do about differing PH needs?
> The Congo tetras look great and are a fantastic suggestion. They also need a higher PH.
> Here are the mbunas that I research that are less aggressive, tell me what you think:
> lapidochromis mbamba, yellow zebras, pseudotrophus saulosi and socolofi, something called a giant demassoni, cynotilapia afra, and labeotropheus fuelleborni. The giant demassoni is possibly a mythical non existant fish as per internet speculation but if it exists, it would be sweet to have.


----------



## cicadidae (May 29, 2012)

this is what I have come up with as an idea:
(mouth brooders only and fish with more than one reliable comment/write up as being "non assassinlike in character" (grin)
about 10 to 15 congo tetras

placiochromis electra
Common Name(s): Deep Water Hap 
Geo. Origin: From Chiwindi to Mara Point, Mozambique & Lumessi Mozambique to Ntekete Malawi 
Habitat: Sandy habitat 
Diet: Carnivore 
Gender Differences: Dimorphic 
Breeding: Maternal Mouthbrooder 
Temperament: Peaceful 
Conspecific Temperament: Mildly Aggressive 
Maximum Size: 6" 
Temperature: 78 - 82°F 
pH: 7.8 - 8.6 
A very gentle species which is not suited to the hurly burly of a mbuna community. Better tankmates include Aulonocara, Copadichromis and other peaceful Malawi species. It is also peaceful with members of its own species although it does become mildly territorial when breeding. It is better to keep several females per male.

idotrophus sprengerae
I. sprengerae is non-territorial and a relatively non-aggressive mbuna. Since they are not very aggressive it is possible to keep several males in a tank 48 inches long. The only aggression displayed from this fish is inter-species aggression from male to male or male to female and this will rarely result in injury or worse.

aulonocara

copadichromis
Geo. Origin: Found at nearly every rocky habitat along the shoreline of Lake Malawi. 
Habitat: Rocks 
Diet: Carnivore 
Gender Differences: Dimorphic 
Breeding: Maternal Mouthbrooder 
Temperament: Peaceful 
Conspecific Temperament: Peaceful 
Maximum Size: 8" 
Temperature: 78 - 82°F 
pH: 7.8 - 8.6

two albino blue eyed long finned plecos


----------

